# Great place to get large zip lock bags for transfers



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all. I sometimes feel I don't help enough here, so I thought I'd share something helpful. Heat transfers have a way of drying out fast so awhile ago I was looking around for some good large zip lock bags to store them in. I carry dozens of different transfers with some as large as 18 inches by 24 inches. 

I found a great place called International Plastics that have many different sizes, small and large. They are heavy duty and so far they have stood up to many opening and closing zips. Not bad price either. I have noticed a difference in how long the transfers last since using them. Just thought I'd share. 😊


----------



## Brittain (Jul 21, 2021)

Check out Uline. They have just about every product you can imagine. Carry about 20 different bag sizes from them! Side note: I have transfers that are years old that still press perfectly fine.... Unless you use DTG transfers.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

uline is more expensive than international plastics, but a good backup to have if needed


----------

